# Mesclador de video o Mixer de video



## pigueloo (Jul 13, 2008)

Bueno quisiera saber si alguien sabe de algun proyecto o circuito de construccion de una mescladora de video, la idea es conectar tres camaras Hi-8, o tres DVDs. solo la salida de video, y que tenga una salida. la idea es poder cambiar de una camara a otra sin que pase por un fondo azul o sofresalto de pantalla, y si tiene efectos seria genial no se como mosaico, fundicion etc. ya que los mescladores o mixer de videos son muy caros, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 13, 2008)

Hola.
Buscar el LM1201, mira su hojas de datos (datasheet).
Sobre los efectos de video lo mejor es hacerlo con software.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## franpley (Jul 19, 2008)

Hola 
yo tambien he buscado he intado hacer un mesclador de video y te cuento que no encuentro información relacionada con el tema, ya que el circuito que encontre tenia agregado el audio y video en la mescla, tal como te lo dice elaficionado y si es lo mas correcto, pero su construccion si es demaciado dificil por que los Ics, primero no son comunes  y son complejos por las señales que hay que acoplar.
yo en lo personal estoy probando un circuito amplificador de video transistorizado
donde poniendo dos circuitos amp. se puede mesclar hacia un tercero y lograr una mescla por devanecimiento, claro solo video con el audio es aparte. el amplificador de video lo saque de una revista de saber electronica electronica solo me falta montarlo en una placa de prueba y si me funciona correctamente con gusto lo compartiria


----------



## franpley (Ago 4, 2008)

hola elaficionado gracias por tu aporte con el dispositivo que nos recomendaste fue de valiosa ayuda, pero como simpre los inconvenientes, el dispositovo esta descon tinuado, si conoces otro componente capas de realizar la mescla de video te lo agradeceria mucho. 
de antemano gracias.
franpley


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola.
Mira el LM1202, es un amplificador de video, tal vez te sirva de algo.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola.
Mira este CI, pones una señal de video y obtienes varia salidas de video.
MAX4135-MAX4136
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## franpley (Ago 4, 2008)

Gracias por tu aporte elaficionado, los ic`s recomendados tanbien me son de utilidad gracias ...

franpley


----------



## pigueloo (Ago 9, 2008)

Hola compañeros, gracias por sus respuestas, oye franpley, sabes estoy incursionando en esto y te agradecería si me puedes enviar el dibujo del circuito y los componentes a utilizar. lamentablemente donde yo vivo no hay casas de electronica y tengo que enviar a comprar los componentes. de nuevo gracias.


----------



## yoelmicro (Sep 7, 2008)

Hola a todos.

Lamentablemente la tarea que se disponen a realizar esta bastante difícil pues para poder mesclar señales de video tienen que tener una señal maestra y las demás serán esclavas, con esto lo que quiero decir, que tienen que resincronizar las señales que entran esclavas con la maestra.

Este trabajo para poder realizarlo analógicamente es bastante difícil pues en el caso de tener una (Hi 8) tendran que resincronizar los servos de la cámara mediante una PLL y en el caso de los DvD estaría peor, pues  el mismo tendría que estar preparado para la resincronizacion de la señal que se está generando en su MPEG.

La única forma seria digitalizando cada señal que entre al circuito y procesándola de nuevo con un único generador de sincronismo dentro del mismo; Tarea casi imposible para realizarlo en la casa, dada su complejidad.
uC especiales, software y componentes específicos.

Me parece que mejor capturan las señales deseadas y las procesan en la PC mediante software y después la exportan, es lo más fácil.

Aun así, si encontraran algo ponerlo en el foro y con gusto les informaciónrmo si les es útil o no.


----------



## franpley (Sep 13, 2008)

Gracias por tu comentario yoelmicro, la verdad es que si es muy complicado para poder sincronizar señales de video para poder mesclarlas, solo que de la forma como nos lo estas explicando parece que te referis a un mesclador bastante profecional y lo unico que en mi caso yo necesito es reducir el corte de video que seda cuando se hace por medio de interruptores de seleccion de señal. 
En este momento he comprado los lm1201 que me recomendo elaficionado y que por su hoja tecnica podria cumplir con las espectativas, lo mejor del ic.  es que solo me a costado $0.20, muchisimo menos de lo que yo pense. Ahora solo lo tengo que montar y si me funciona reduciendo a cero o casi despreciable la pantalla negra les voy hacer saber mi metodo para la seleccion de la señal y les agradeceria si aportan ideas para mejorar, para que se hubiquen con el diagrama vean la hoja tecnica del lm1201 y vean la propuesta dese uso al final.
hasta luego.
franpley


----------



## orizonteh (Sep 14, 2008)

Estamos en la misma busqueda, alguien en otro foro me respondió que se pueden utilizar switches, pero en cuanto a los efectos, eso si ya es más complejo porque requiere un procesador y un programa que tal vez pueden ir insertos en un chip.

El tema que yo estoy consultando es este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/armar-consola-casera-mezclar-canales-video-15721/

Que es similar al tuyo

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 15, 2008)

proba con este y deci si conseguis el integrado GT4124

http://www.audiovisualizers.com/madlab/pdfschem/vmix1.pdf


----------



## franpley (Sep 15, 2008)

ok... Gracias por los aportar ideas a nuestra investegacion., el circuito propuesto esta muy interesante al parecer realiza la mescla de la señal sin llevarnos a circuitos extremos de electronica, solo vasta ver que se pueda conseguir el ic. 
Solo quedan unas preguntas sobre unas conexiones del circuito propuesto  ya que no las menciona a simplevista pero hay que estudiarlo.
Me alegro por los participantes de este foro, por que estamos alcansando una finalidad  como electronicos y tenemos la madures de comprender, de que aun que somos,  profecionales no lo sabemos todo y la tecnologia nos lo demuestra.

Gracias por los circuitos y hay lescuento si los consigo. 

Atte: franpley


----------



## Leonardonny (Oct 2, 2009)

Amigos, soy técnico y he trabajado reparando equipo profesional de Televisión en Chile, por lo que he visto, la manera más fácil de sincronizar las señales es capturando cada cuadro, luego, internamente utilizas un sincronismo que generas, lo introduces a cada señal, de ahí con un procesador le generas los efectos y luego puedes recién manejar las señales a tu antojo, por lo que creo que si no consigues los integrados necesarios, que no son modelos comerciales, puede que cueste fabricar dichos mezcladorse, tengo planos de modelos comerciales, de donde se puede utilizar dichos integrados y pedirlos como repuesto, de entre mis cachureos tengo dos mesas con un integrado específico malo, dos mesas mezcladoras WJ-AVE7 una en formato Pal y otra en Formato Ntsc, de ellas pueden sacarse integrados o repararlas derechamente, solo mezclan dos señales eso sí. Espero les sirva esta información...

Leonardonny


----------

